# Was ist "Microsoft COM Architecture"?



## lovelight (26. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Programmiersprachen, habe bis jetzt nur ein Bißchen mit C++ experimentiert. Ich habe ein Programm, das über die "Microsoft COM Architecture" verfügt. Soviel ich verstanden habe ermöglicht dies, dass ich in dem Programm alle möglichen Dateiformate öffnen kann wie .xls, .html uvm. 

Ich wüßte gern 
a) ob ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe;
b) was genau ist COM, wie funktioniert es;
c) ist COM eine eigene Programmiersprache und wenn ja, ähnelt es irgend einer anderen Sprache oder wenn nein, auf welcher Spache basiert es? 

Da ich noch keine Erfahrung damit habe bitte ich auch um einfache Sprache bzw. die Erklärung wichtiger Fachbegriffe falls ihr sie in eurer Antwort benutzt. :-( 

Ich bin euch sehr dankbar für alle Erklärungen und Links. 

lovelight


PS: Ich habe natürlich zuerst bei Microsoft selbst nachgeschaut, habe dort aber nichts gefunden was meine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Gawayn (30. April 2005)

Was du beschreibst (Dateiformate etc.), ist nicht die Bedeutung von COM. COM (Component Object Model) ist ein Objektmodell, das es verschiedenen Softwarekomponenten ermöglicht, miteinander zu kommunizieren, also sowohl innerhalb einer einzelnen Anwendung, als auch Anwendungs-übergreifend.

COM ist KEINE Programmiersprache, sondern eine Art Konvention, eine Architektur. Das heißt, man kann aus jeder kompatiblen Programmiersprache heraus ein COM-Programm schreiben.

Microsoft sagt:


> COM is the fundamental "object model" on which ActiveX Controls and OLE are built. COM allows an object to expose its functionality to other components and to host applications. It defines both how the object exposes itself and how this exposure works across processes and across networks. COM also defines the object's life cycle.


 COM ist viel zu komplex, um es hier vollständig zu erklären. Alle weiteren Antworten auf deine Fragen findest du hier:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d.../dnanchor/html/componentobjectmodelanchor.asp

-Gawayn


----------



## lovelight (3. Mai 2005)

Danke, du hast mir schon viel geholfen!


----------

